# Nuisance Badger



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is a badger we got a few weeks ago. This one was eating a bunch of little critters that were near and dear to a friend.. Of course we felt obligated to help. Took two trips but we were finally successful!


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Good looking badger. Its always good to help out a friend


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on your catch.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

GET 'EM! looks like a $40-$60 bill right there! nicely done. got to love fur prices on the rise!


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

GET 'EM! looks like a $40-$60 bill right there! nicely done. got to love fur prices on the rise!
More like $400-600 around here.


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## comcam (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice! I would love to get one of those!


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Eating someone's little friends, haha! and then you introduced him to your little friend!


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

BurritoBandito said:


> More like $400-600 around here. Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


Im going to call you out on that price right there. Ive never seen a badger fur go for $100 let alone $400-$600. .. .. im calling BS! Considering Top Badger fur at NAFA was something like $100. . . .


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice..Always good to help out a friend & have fun while doing it...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Grats on your Kill------nice Badger---------sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This is the one I got this fall---------Yours is much Bigger---Nice Badger There Congrats again---sb*


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice looking badgers, would love to tag one eventually.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking badgers, they are some tuff critters. My kid got one a few years back. He shot it 3 times with a 12 gauge from about 15 yards and had to run and reload and shoot it 2 more times before it died. At least that was his story. I did hear 5 shots from his direction though. I was on the other side of the hill in the field we were hunting in.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmmm--Badgers [& bobcats] are protected here in the Buckeye...They're making a comeback, though...Guess I gotta head Northwest to get a badger under my belt...Nice one, Skip...


----------

